# What's with bread twist ties?



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 31, 2016)

I placed this 'q' here cause i pondered this when grilling cheese 

Why do bread companies put the twist tie backwards (from the traditional righty tighty lefty loosey).* I'm sure this really drives mechanics nuts.

I know this is not what people have in mind originally because when visiting friends or family and they let me use bread, if it is used already their twist ties are the traditional way, as second nature takes place when they put it back... 

Well that is if they dont do what most guys do and just spin it and tuck it under the loaf.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2016)

Around here, these close the plastic bread bags.  I hate them.  When we buy bread in plastic bags, I replace this horrendous contraption with a twist tie.  Two flips forward to close and two flips backward to open.  Works like a charm.


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 31, 2016)

I haven't seen a twist tie in years. All we have here are the same crappy plastic closers that Andy has. At Christmas, I ordered some stuff online and a lot of it came with twist ties. I requisitioned them for my bread.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 31, 2016)

snap those plastic clips in half and they become deadly flying weapons at the flick of a finger.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Dec 31, 2016)

I can't buy a decent loaf of bread where I live.  I order my bread from Zingerman's.  The bread is worth it.  They always send an abundance of plastic bags and real twist ties with my order.  Having the right stuff makes a difference in keeping bread fresh.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd say our bread around here is 50/50 twistie ties to plastic clips.

I use the plastic clips to label computer cords and to label charging cords, etc.  Just write on the blank side with a Sharpie and clip onto the necessary cord.

I also use them to mark shoelaces that have been unpackaged and we don't know the length.  Just measure, note the length on the clip and attach the clip to the laces.  Same for extension cords that are stored.

There are other things I use them for, but can't think about them at the moment.


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2016)

I hate those plastic things in Andy's hand. But I do like your ideas Kate on reusing them.  When your hands are arthritic, it can be very difficult and painful trying to get them back on the wrapper. So now once the loaf is open, I just spin the loaf until it is twisted down to the first piece of bread and then tuck it under to the bottom. The same for English Muffins, etc. That is actually tighter than if I reused the twist or tab thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2017)

I spin and tuck, I also cut the bread bag back as the bread is used so I don't have to reach in the bag up to my elbow to grab a slice!

I keep one of those plastic tabs by the kitchen sink to scrape little bits of baked on gunk from pots, pans, and casseroles, works great and saves the wear and tear on my brittle old fingernails!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2017)

Whether it's one of those plastic thingees that Andy showed or a twist tie, we switch them out for this kind of clip. This one is about 3" long. I get a bag of about 20 of them from the dollar store (for a dollar) in sizes from 2" to ~6". They are very easy to use and make a fairly air tight seal.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I also cut the bread bag back as the bread is used so I don't have to reach in the bag up to my elbow to grab a slice!...




When I get to this point, I spin and knot the plastic in a slip knot.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 1, 2017)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I placed this 'q' here cause i pondered this when grilling cheese
> 
> Why do bread companies put the twist tie backwards (from the traditional righty tighty lefty loosey).* I'm sure this really drives mechanics nuts.
> 
> ...



To answer this question, I get twist ties twisted both ways.  It's always just a guess if I'm stating out twisting the right direction.  I assume that it's because the bakery employs both left and right handed twisters and has never considered it important enough to provide special training in right handed twisting.  

My wife is left handed, and she has never managed to grasp the theory of "righty-tighty - lefty-loosey".  She is forever tugging the wrong way on screws and nuts.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2017)

This thread is about a nerdy as the one I started about storing parsley in a cup...


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jan 1, 2017)

I didnt know this would cause quite a stir... But no one knows why the factory twists them backwards?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2017)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I didnt know this would cause quite a stir... But no one knows why the factory twists them backwards?


Maybe the person who twists them is left handed...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 1, 2017)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I didnt know this would cause quite a stir... But no one knows why the factory twists them backwards?


Twist ties are put on by a machine. The machine is left handed.

I buy my bread at Panera. They have twist ties, but at least one of their employees would tie the bag in a friggin' knot to close it, which means you cut the knot off at home, then there is not enough bag left to close it. I raised hell. She doesn't work there any more!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 1, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> This thread is about a nerdy as the one I started about storing parsley in a cup...



Can I borrow a cup of parsley?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2017)

Clothes pins........


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2017)

I use pruners to cut the clamp things off store hangers (after I bought the clothes) and use them to close just about everything.  I also save the wire twist ties and keep them in the silverware drawer.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 2, 2017)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I didnt know this would cause quite a stir... But no one knows why the factory twists them backwards?



I already stated the likeliest reason - left handed workers.  And not all are the "wrong" way.  In my experience, it's about 50-50, maybe slightly weighted to a right hand twist.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 2, 2017)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I placed this 'q' here cause i pondered this when grilling cheese
> 
> Why do bread companies put the twist tie backwards (from the traditional righty tighty lefty loosey).* I'm sure this really drives mechanics nuts.
> 
> ...


 

You are not alone with your question Rockey. 

Sometimes it drives me nuts because some are clockwise twist and others are counterclockwise twist. 

But once I figure out how to get the sucker off I'm a twist and tuck under person all the way. 

I don't think left handed or right handed workers has doodily squat to do with it as I'm sure it is what machine is handling the packaging process. 

I get those plastic thingies too. At least they don't make you feel like a moron taking them off. 

I used to save the twist ties because I'm ocd about recycling.
But once I had a billion of them I realized it's better to just place them in the regular recycle bin.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2017)

I kinda like the little clip things because it's easier to read the best by date on them. With a twist tie, you have to try to read the printing on the plastic bag, which isn't always easy. And I don't like trying to remember the day of the week color code. It's too much work for fresh bread.

Besides, twist ties are only used twice in our house before being stored under the refrigerator. (Once as a twist tie, once as a cat toy.) Clips are harder for a cat to steal.

And when there's neither clip nor tie, I spin the bag closed, then fold the opening back over and around the remaining bread. No knots.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I kinda like the little clip things because it's easier to read the best by date on them. With a twist tie, you have to try to read the printing on the plastic bag, which isn't always easy. And I don't like trying to remember the day of the week color code. It's too much work for fresh bread.
> 
> Besides, twist ties are only used twice in our house before being stored under the refrigerator. (Once as a twist tie, once as a cat toy.) Clips are harder for a cat to steal.
> 
> And when there's neither clip nor tie, I spin the bag closed, then fold the opening back over and around the remaining bread. No knots.



bt, think alphabet. Blue, green, red, white, yellow. The ties by color are like the alphabet. Blue is for Monday. Saturday is yellow, red is Thursday, white for Friday and Saturday is Saturday. None for Wednesday.

https://consumerist.com/2011/02/28/color-coded-plastic-ties-tell-you-day-your-bread-was-baked/

This should be helpful.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jan 2, 2017)

It took me two reads but I got it.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 2, 2017)

Addie said:


> bt, think alphabet. Blue, green, red, white, yellow. The ties by color are like the alphabet. Blue is for Monday. Saturday is yellow, red is Thursday, white for Friday and Saturday is Saturday. None for Wednesday.
> 
> https://consumerist.com/2011/02/28/color-coded-plastic-ties-tell-you-day-your-bread-was-baked/
> 
> This should be helpful.


Thanks Addie. 

Here you go.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2017)

LizStreithorst said:


> It took me two reads but I got it.



No wonder. I screwed up. As  you know by now, Saturday is yellow.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2017)

Ya see? Too much work. I have enough color codes to try to remember.

I'll take a printed clip.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2017)

Squeeze the loaf of bread.  If it's soft, put it in the shopping cart.  Easy Peasy.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Squeeze the loaf of bread.  If it's soft, put it in the shopping cart.  Easy Peasy.



^^


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2017)

I use twist ties with my bread bags.  When I but bags of potatoes, they always come with the plastic clips that Andy shows.  I'm thinking they could make a good guitar pick in a pinch.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jan 5, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use twist ties with my bread bags.  When I but bags of potatoes, they always come with the plastic clips that Andy shows.  I'm thinking they could make a good guitar pick in a pinch.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Are potatoes color coded from the day they are picked..?
 Lol


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2017)

I open by untwisting whichever way gets the bag open then twist it to the right when I close the bag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use twist ties with my bread bags. When I but bags of potatoes, they always come with the plastic clips that Andy shows. I'm thinking they could make a good guitar pick in a pinch.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Only if you play the guitar...


----------

